# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از رتبه سی هزار تا ......

## sea

کسی که رتبش بشه سی هزار منطقه ۲
در معقولانه ترین حالت ممکن سال بعد رتبش توچه بازه ای میشه؟
اگه موردی میشناسین از تجربیاتتون بگین

----------


## hossein-ml

اگه رشته ی تجربی مد نظرتون باشه از رتبه 1 تا 550 هزار بازه معقولی هست باز هر سال فرق داره و به شرایط بستگی داره

----------


## Panizz

بستگی داره!
یکیو میبینی خونده و این رتبه رو میاره 
خب این شخص باید ریشه یابی کنه ببینه خوندن مشکل داره یا که شاید نمیکشه تجربی رو! که امسالش باز به قول دوستمون بین ۱تا ۵۵۰هزار
اگه نخوندین و این رتبه رو آوردین خب خیلی میتونین خودتونو بکشین بالا

----------


## _Joseph_

> کسی که رتبش بشه سی هزار منطقه ۲
> در معقولانه ترین حالت ممکن سال بعد رتبش توچه بازه ای میشه؟
> اگه موردی میشناسین از تجربیاتتون بگین


*اگه تغییر کنه هر رتبه ای که بخواد میتونه به دست بیاره اگه ادم قبلی باشه شاید بد تر هم بشه 
اصلا این سوال یعنی چی آخه؟؟به چه دردی میخوره دونستن پاسخ این سوال؟*

----------


## Rubiker

گفتی معقولانه
راه کنکور بخصوص کنکور تجربی به عقل نیست
به تلاش عاشقانه است
اتفاقا بعضی مواقع عقلانی فکر کردن باعث محدودیت ذهنی میشه
همیشه عقلانی فکر کردن خوب نیست
گاهی وقتا لازمه بدون گذاشتن متر و معیار فقط باور داشت
گاهی وقتا باید عاشقانه تلاش کرد و تلاش کرد و تلاش کرد

----------


## Alix_Sb

خب بخونه تلاش کنه خوب میشه نخونه بدتر از سال گذشته میشه 
این که جوابش معلومه !

----------


## amir1376

همیشه فک میکنم چطور ممکنه این سوالا به ذهن کسی خطور کنه  :Yahoo (21): 
البته جسارت به استارتر نباشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> کسی که رتبش بشه سی هزار منطقه ۲
> در معقولانه ترین حالت ممکن سال بعد رتبش توچه بازه ای میشه؟
> اگه موردی میشناسین از تجربیاتتون بگین



شاید امسال جوابش رو بتونم بگم ! شایدم نه 

همه چی به دستی بستگی داره که 11 تیر مداد برمیداره!

----------


## Maneli

در معقولانه ترین حالت ممکن چه واکنش هایی در مغز آدمی صورت میگیره که به این سوالات منجر میشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*بیا خودم جوابت بدم
اینا همش یا مسخره میکنن یا تیکه میندازن اخرشم یه چی بارت میکنن 
رتبه 30 هزار منطقه دو ینی طرف یا کم خونده یا خونده اخرا ول کرده
ولی خب در هر صورت یه چیزای کمی خونده چون همین رتبه ام الکی نیس تو کنکور واسه منطقه دو و اگه تجربی باشه پرستاری ازاد و اینا میاره!
اگه درس خوندن رو جدی تر بگیره رتبه خیلی پایین میتونه بیاره!
نمونه اش یکی تو اینستا بود اقای حسینی که سال فکر کنم 98 قبول شدن
رتبه سال قبلش 60 هزار یا هرچی بود بالای 50 هزار بود
سال بعدش شد 1000 و خورده ای منطقه دو و پزشکی روزانه اراک اورد.
اینکه میگن همش به خود آدم بستگی داره رو باید طلا بگیری بزنی تو اتاق*

----------


## BARONI

> کسی که رتبش بشه سی هزار منطقه ۲
> در معقولانه ترین حالت ممکن سال بعد رتبش توچه بازه ای میشه؟
> اگه موردی میشناسین از تجربیاتتون بگین


رتبت بستگی به تلاشت داره نه رتبه ی پارسالت

----------

